# أدخل غرفة التحكم لأي طائرة وتعرف عليها ... افتراضياً !



## جاسر (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.meriweather.com/flightdeck.html

اختر الطائرة وتعرف عليها 


تحااياااي​


----------



## مصطفى جمعة (22 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يزيدك ويباركلك ونفع لجميع


----------



## جاسر (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ويبارك فيك أخي مصطفى .. جزاك الله خير

دمت بخير وعافية


----------



## احمد حبة (5 أغسطس 2007)

والله موقع رائع مشكورمصطفى


----------



## وجدي_1405 (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
المهندس / جاسر 
جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع , آملين تواصل مشاركتاكم


----------



## جاسر (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي أحمد .. شكراً لك بالنيابة عن مصطفى 

أخي وجدي وجزاك الله خير شكراً 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (10 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع رائع يا جاسر ,,,, و موقع جميل 
تقبل عاطر التحايا 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## جاسر (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً .. شكراً ... 

ولك أعطر منها (عود كمبودي أصلي  )


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (11 أغسطس 2007)

لك خالص تحياتى
وفقق الله لم يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## جاسر (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,

جزاك الله خير أخي محمود .. شكراً لك


----------



## kkk123 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حنظله (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخ جاسر فعلا شي جميل
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## جاسر (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

الله يعافيك أخي خنظلة


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## جاسر (19 أغسطس 2007)

العفوووووووووو


----------



## tariqsamer (22 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طه الفشنى (22 فبراير 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــور


----------



## زياد قباني (3 مارس 2008)

رائع جداً 

و مشكور على هذا الطرح المفيد

زياد


----------



## جاسر (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكراً لكم اخواني الأفاضل 

عاطر التحايا


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## hamzaaa (21 مارس 2008)

مشكوور يا وردة


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جاسر (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لكم جميعاً أتمنى لكم المتعة في الفائدة

تحااياااي


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

مشكرين على الهتمام في مثل هدة الموضيع وشكرا لكم


----------



## ستورم شادو (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم​ 
جزاك الله خير وشكرا​


----------



## meid79 (30 مارس 2008)

ربنا يزيدك ويبارك لنا فيك


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------



## م سامي الدوري (11 مارس 2010)

_الف شكر على الموقع الجميل_
:20:​


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك وزادك علما.


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------

